# My Persona



## Ziff (Aug 16, 2009)

Name: Ziff Teftoo
Age: 20
Sex: Male
Species: Fox
Height: 6 feet
Weight: 180

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: messy hair and black fur
- Markings: red
- Eye color: brown
Behavior and Personality: Usually happy and carefree but at random times will turn serious and just believes in logic

Skills: Awesome at DJing
Weaknesses: edumacation

Likes: Games and music
Dislikes: Sports and stupid people

Clothing/Personal Style: T-shirt with shorts. Wears goggles on the neck and has those big headphones on the ears or on the neck

Goal: To be best rave DJ
Profession: DJ of course
Personal quote: A man chooses, a slave obeys
Theme song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EcKORO8S6m8
Birthdate: 11/02/88
Star sign: Scorpio

Favorite food: Spaghetti
Favorite drink: BLU mountain dew
Favorite location: Palm Desert
Favorite weather: Rainy and cold
Favorite color: Red

Least liked food: Most mexican food
Least liked drink: Alcohol
Least liked location: Church of any kind
Least liked weather: Really hot and humid

Favorite person: Andrew Ryan
Least liked person: Gary from Pokemon
Relations: Looking for a guy or girl *wink wink*


----------

